# TBT's Official Graphics Contest!



## ƒish (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey everypeople


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG LIEK TEH PIN


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2006)

I have no hope to win... :|


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know if you started contest thing,or I did b/c I pm storm to start something like this.
I will submit mines on friday.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 26, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I don't know if you started contest thing,or I did b/c I pm storm to start something like this.
> I will submit mines on friday.


 this i've been planning for awhile, just forgot about... >_>


yeah, everyone, i suggest you do your best work...


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

ehh I planed this a week ago.Thanks fish for starting this.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> ehh I planed this a week ago.Thanks fish for starting this.


 yeah...fish had thoguht of this like a month ago...
i guess great minds think alike...


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 26, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 true every time I think about something and tell Storm he will say "The staff is already planning about that" :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 27, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup. lol. 

I should have mine soon this week!


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be entering     

Just for fun tho, don't judge my entry


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

here it is


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> here it is


 that looks pretty cool.  you have a chance to win (especially since no one else has entered yet >.<)


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks,I won't win Fish said if only one particpates all prizes will be void.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 29, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and by one i mean "not enough"

i'd saw we need atleast 8-12 people... but i doubt that many people would bother to try. : \

yours looks good, but the render isn't cut out too well, you can see the white around it...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll enter for the fun of it. I will post it once my computer gets back online.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 29, 2006)

How long is this going on for? I would SERIOUSLY join this if I could.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> How long is this going on for? I would SERIOUSLY join this if I could.


You're Back


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 29, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :no: Sadly, no.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 29, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o,and this end Feb 4


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 29, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :OOOOOOOOO *Darth Vader NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## ƒish (Jan 29, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i could (and prolly should) extend it... we need more entries. >_>


but yeah, if you were to win... you'd become a member of the graphics team.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

Here is my entry animated and not animated! Choose which everone is better.











Wish me luck!


----------



## ƒish (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah, you guys should prolly stay away from animated entries... as great as they are, and as much as i love them... i can't see any : (


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

That's just why I posted them both!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll try... So far It look like I have a chance of winning...Unless some experet with photoshop shows up    			 then i'm screwed


----------



## TechIsCool (Jan 30, 2006)

ok just brand new first post but here is my submit of the contest



  
^_^


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

TechIsCool said:
			
		

> ok just brand new first post but here is my submit of the contest
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^


 Umm... Not working.


----------



## TechIsCool (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry fixed it


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

TechIsCool said:
			
		

> sorry fixed it


 Ahh, much better. That's really good, IMO. Welcome to TBT.


----------



## TechIsCool (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks took an hour and 1/2 but well worth it now i have a sig i can use


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

TechIsCool said:
			
		

> thanks took an hour and 1/2 but well worth it now i have a sig i can use


 Hey, that is actually very good, IMO. :yes:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 30, 2006)

ahh... there goes my chances of winnning >_< thats awsome...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ahh... there goes my chances of winnning >_< thats awsome...


 You can still enter, you might be surprised. :yes:


----------



## TechIsCool (Jan 30, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ahh... there goes my chances of winnning >_< thats awsome...


 it is not that hard i used Adobe photo shop 7 pro but i could do it in GIMP


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 30, 2006)

huh i dont see anything


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 31, 2006)

It would be better if AC renders didn't have all that white in them >_>
and the things on the Wild World, those are supposed to be there, those are sparkles =]
the background is a little leafy      
its 500 by 450, so its still within the limits


----------



## Tyler (Jan 31, 2006)

Interesting. I may not win now.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Jan 31, 2006)

ehh I might not win


----------



## ƒish (Jan 31, 2006)

Zeldafreak, that looks great. : )

nice job.     


and yeah, everyone, dont decide not to enter because you dont think you'll win... you could always be wrong.

and yeah, if you all wish, its fine if you enter more than one thing.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 31, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 1, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, nice job there. I've gotta try this out too...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm glad I don't have to judge this. :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I don't have to judge this. :yes:


 Yea. It takes alot of pressure to choose.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 2, 2006)

Whos judging the graphic team?


----------



## ƒish (Feb 2, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Whos judging the graphic team?


 i'll be judging these. : )


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 2, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 2, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I'm glad I don't have to judge this. :yes:


 So am I. I don't think I could decide, myself. :yes:


----------



## TechIsCool (Feb 3, 2006)

ok Here are some more of them i Have done


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice ones, if you need help judging, send me a pm Fish.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

Is there a limit to your entries?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 3, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Is there a limit to your entries?


 I just asked fish and he said "no"


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 3, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


            			 *goes work for next sig*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Tech, you are a good artist. :yes:


----------



## TechIsCool (Feb 4, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Tech, you are a good artist. :yes:


 Thank You That is why i signed on to Bell Tree


----------



## ƒish (Feb 7, 2006)

comeon peeps... we need a few more people...

uhh... go tell everyone... >_>


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 8, 2006)

Here's mine, it's not my best... <_<


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2006)

Viewtiful Joe said:
			
		

> Here's mine, it's not my best... <_<


     

Could you post examples of your art?


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay, sure. Why?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 8, 2006)

TechIsCool said:
			
		

> sorry fixed it


 why do I feel as if you are an alt?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2006)

Viewtiful Joe said:
			
		

> Okay, sure. Why?


 I wanted to see more.

@ Bam - No, he is not.


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay Bulerias, i posted some in the Able Sister's.... i think that's where it was.

Oh, and can this be entered?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 9, 2006)

Viewtiful Joe said:
			
		

> Okay Bulerias, i posted some in the Able Sister's.... i think that's where it was.
> 
> Oh, and can my sig be entered?


 OK, thank you, I will take a look.

And of course it can be entered!   
^_^


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 9, 2006)

Made a new AC one, so may as well enter it...






The sig! OMG! That needs entering.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 10, 2006)

looks like I never win,looks like VJ won


----------



## ƒish (Feb 10, 2006)

Viewtiful Joe said:
			
		

> Made a new AC one, so may as well enter it...


 that looks really good. : o


----------



## Mino (Feb 10, 2006)

I will abstain from entering.     			  I'm assuming I can still be the leader?


----------



## ƒish (Feb 10, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> I will abstain from entering.     			  I'm assuming I can still be the leader?


 yeah, prolly...

i dont want to be leader anyway...    			  seeing how everyone else has photoshop... >_>


----------



## Mino (Feb 10, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 10, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 11, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> looks like I never win,looks like VJ won


 You might win, some of them are better than mine.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine will be done tomorow


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 11, 2006)

Mino, psst...

>_>'


----------



## Mino (Feb 11, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> I will abstain from entering.     			  I'm assuming I can still be the leader?


 Bulerias, psst.  >__>


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd like a... genkey... >_>'

Get on MSN.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 11, 2006)

here's one I made for someone


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 11, 2006)

Pretty nice, what program do you use? If you use Photoshop, i'd change the render blending options. It looks like you've used dissolve. Change it to normal or something else that looks good.


----------



## Mino (Feb 11, 2006)

Viewtiful Joe said:
			
		

> Pretty nice, what program do you use? If you use Photoshop, i'd change the render blending options from dissolve to normal or something else that looks good.


 Dissolve?  No, bad idea.

He uses PhotoShop CS, and he used this tutorial:

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...scending&page=1


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry if I posted this already cause I caan't find it.

Is there a site with animal crossing renders?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 11, 2006)

Cup Of Noodles said:
			
		

> sorry if I posted this already cause I caan't find it.
> 
> Is there a site with animal crossing renders?


 none that I know of.Just Google search


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 12, 2006)

I know a place with like, 95 X 85 pixel renders, but it's every character. Check it out.

Click on the names at the top to change people. Click here.


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, we (mostly) know about AXA, ACC and the ones at nintendo.com.


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2006)

Viewtiful Joe said:
			
		

> It looks like you've used dissolve.


 Actaully, it's just the way the image is....  The white around it should've been taken off with the magic eraser first, though.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Feb 12, 2006)

Mino said:
			
		

> Viewtiful Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought you said you thought forums were for idiots....


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 13, 2006)

Not that i mind, but when does this end?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

proboly the end of the month


----------



## ƒish (Feb 17, 2006)

thank you everyone for your entries, the results will be posted on the bulletin board. : )


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 18, 2006)

I think we can unpin this now, right?

Winners


----------

